# As a boy, I learned a native indian martial art



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

Ke-tee- heech (Stick Games) At my home town, Hoopa Indian Reservation, Ca. 95687


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Interesting.  I think a lot of us, when we hear games, think of the activity as more of a game, like a sport (Lacrosse), not as a practice for war.  That is an interesting idea, at least for me.  Were there any particular games you played more than others?

You might want to go to the Meet and Greet forum and tell us a little more about yourself.  Have you studied any "traditional" martial arts, in the western or eastern sense?


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

Its true that before Whites, virturally every tribe used some version of this art.
Its even dep[icted in The last of the Mohicans 1992


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> Its true that before Whites, virturally every tribe used some version of this art.
> Its even dep[icted in The last of the Mohicans 1992


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

No , the French developed  Lacrosse after watching the native Indians.
But Ke-tee-hetch is a martial art, more deadly than any of the other ones I've practiced


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 6, 2016)

Would like to know more about it.  Do you have any info you can share about history, stylistics, methods of training, strategy of engagement, etc?  Any information sources on the internet, or any books written about it?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> No , the French developed  Lacrosse after watching the native Indians.
> But Ke-tee-hetch is a martial art, more deadly than any of the other ones I've practiced



In what way was it "more deadly?"


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Would like to know more about it.  Do you have any info you can share about history, stylistics, methods of training, strategy of engagement, etc?  Any information sources on the internet, or any books written about it?



I said google, but bing likes to pretend they user useful as well.  Just to get you started, you might try these URLs.

native indian stick games - Bing

Indigenous North American stickball - Wikipedia


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> No , the French developed  Lacrosse after watching the native Indians.
> But Ke-tee-hetch is a martial art, more deadly than any of the other ones I've practiced



I and apparently others here would be very interested in learning more about stick fighting.  How it is more deadly, how does it compare to other martial arts you have studied?  Please tell us more.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Dec 6, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> I and apparently others here would be very interested in learning more about stick fighting.  How it is more deadly, how does it compare to other martial arts you have studied?  Please tell us more.



If it's anything like Ethiopian Suri stick fighting, they probably go full out with very little rules (i.e. none at all) and no protective clothing. You can hit as hard as you like with the aim of literally beating the other person into submission.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2016)

He won't reply until we put Kermit as his avatar for him.


----------



## Mephisto (Dec 7, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> No , the French developed  Lacrosse after watching the native Indians.
> But Ke-tee-hetch is a martial art, more deadly than any of the other ones I've practiced



Sounded interesting until you said "more deadly" now my bs meter is going off. You realize there are plenty of arts that train with large pointy pieces of steel the sole intent on sticking inside or cutting off pieces of anothe person. "More deadly" is a misnomer and in my experience a sign of bs.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2016)

I would be interested in learning more as well.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 7, 2016)

Mephisto said:


> Sounded interesting until you said "more deadly" now my bs meter is going off. You realize there are plenty of arts that train with large pointy pieces of steel the sole intent on sticking inside or cutting off pieces of anothe person. "More deadly" is a misnomer and in my experience a sign of bs.


Well, the OP did say more deadly than what he had studied, so I'm not sure it's necessary to point out sword arts. IMO, the word "deadly" is usually used when "powerful" or "dangerous" would be more accurate.


----------



## Mephisto (Dec 7, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Well, the OP did say more deadly than what he had studied, so I'm not sure it's necessary to point out sword arts. IMO, the word "deadly" is usually used when "powerful" or "dangerous" would be more accurate.


Yeah the qualifier "than I've studied" could mean anything really for all I know all op has studied is ukulele and his stick art. My point is that blades weapons arts exist and you can't really classify one as deadlier than another, moreso you can't compare an empty hand art to a weapons art in terms of deadliness. Any art can potentially be deadly, deadliness is not an acurate means of comparison. The ability to do what you say you can do is more important and a better point of comparison. Lots of people say they are deadly but those same people only ever show their ability to mime attacks on slow moving compliant partners.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 7, 2016)

I used to know a guy name dJoh


roadtoad2 said:


> No , the French developed  Lacrosse after watching the native Indians.
> But Ke-tee-hetch is a martial art, more deadly than any of the other ones I've practiced


I used to know a guy named John who said the exatc same thing about Irish Hurling.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2016)

lklawson said:


> I used to know a guy named John who'd say the exact same things about Irish Hurling.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



I'd tend to agree with him, that and Scottish shinty, as well as schoolgirls playing hockey..positively lethal ( think St. Trinian's, that's based on truth) lol.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 7, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> more deadly than any of the other ones I've practiced


WEW LAD stopstopstopstopstopstop. There is no such thing as "more deadly" in martial arts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 7, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> WEW LAD stopstopstopstopstopstop. There is no such thing as "more deadly" in martial arts.


Depends on your definition of deadly. If it's "has the potential to kill", I would agree (ignoring arts that claim to be martial arts but are entirely ineffective). If it's "The ease with which you can kill", I would assume any weapon art would be "more deadly" than unarmed, and an art with guns is probably the most deadly. If your art goes over the proper way to launch a nuke, that would probably be the most deadly.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 8, 2016)

Some systems make you REALLY dead.  Because simply "dead" may not be dead enough.


----------



## pgsmith (Dec 9, 2016)

And they are not just merely dead, they're really most sincerely dead!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 9, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> And they are not just merely dead, they're really most sincerely dead!


Not "mostly dead"?


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> Its true that before Whites, virturally every tribe used some version of this art.
> Its even dep[icted in The last of the Mohicans 1992



From my late grandad, a few Irish fellas he knew, could use a knife. Daniel Day Lewis has Irish blood. Perhaps a film of this kind would interpret many things, including folklore.


----------

